# Removing steering angle sensor



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

The steering angle sensor that is behind the steering wheel. I would like to remove it completely. From the schematics I have it seems it's only used by the hicas ECU and by the monitor in the dashboard. I don't have either (removed the Hicas and using a custom dashboard), so am I right I can also remove this steering angle sensor, or is the Atezza system making use of this steering sensor as well?


----------

